# Skirt Around Rear Bed Slide



## Warrior (Mar 17, 2005)

I am new here, but have been reading your excellent forums and Mods for almost a year now. I hope I am welcome here... I don't own an Outbacker, but do own a Keystone Hornet 24RSL. I think it is the same layout as the Outback 24.

My question is, has anyone made a skirt to go around the slide out bed at the back? I have seen them on the front of some 5er's. We generally park the bikes in under there for the night and I thought it would be good to skirt it in.

Any thoughts?


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers.com. Of course your welcome here, anyone with mods in mind is good in my opnion.

As for your mod that sounds like a great idea, I've never seen a 5er front with that mod, what are they using for material like a canvas? We too store our bikes and grill stuff under the rear slide.

Bill.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

First off welcome to the Outbackers, all are welcome.

I think somebody here made one somehow. I tried a search and didn't find anything though. Hopefully somebody here will remember who did the mod.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I have been thinking of doing a skirt around the queen bed
but haven't gotten a chance to do it yet
One Day

Don


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Warrior,

Welcome to our site. Wish you had spoke up earlier. I have seen several but not paid much attention to them since I don't have the rear slide. I couldn't tell you if they made them or purchased them.







Am sure someone on here will have that info though.







Post often and Happy Camping. sunny


----------



## doko (May 2, 2005)

Made one out of tarp and few bungees, I put in some grommets and staked it down. Worked great, but do to set up time (10min) I only put up on long trips.
Functional but not too elegant.

doko


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Warrior

Welcome to Outbackers.com action

Great idea, I also park my bikes under the rear slide. A skirt would make a nice touch.

Looks like a nother mod to the list. How about using some velcroe along the supports and the back side to the rear slide to support the fabric. It would be cheap and easy to install. I think finding the right fabric would be the tuff thing to find. I would want it light weight, water proof and to match the Outback.

Well I have all winter to go fabric shopping.

Thor


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Thor said:


> I think finding the right fabric would be the tuff thing to find. I would want it light weight, water proof and to match the Outback.
> 
> Well I have all winter to go fabric shopping.[snapback]67450[/snapback]​


Thor,

I'm getting fabric to make covers for my slides and I think now I'll be getting enough to make a matching skirt. This is just one of any number of places that sells Sunbrella - which is a nice light weight, waterproof fabric that will be just right for the application. Nice range of colors too.

Scott

http://www.outdoorfabrics.com/a_60fabrics.asp


----------



## rhanna (Oct 20, 2005)

I am planning on purchasing one of those skits they make for pop-ups. I think the measurements are close. I will let you know how it goes...it is on my list of mods for the winter.

Rob

http://www.dyersonline.com/pc-5321-205-lar...-extension.aspx


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Looks good Rob
Keep us updated









Don


----------



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

We sold our PUP for our Gulfbreeze but kept the underbunk skirt and use it under the queen slide... works like a champ... canvas material with bungee sewn into a top pocket that has hooks on both ends and grommets along the bottom to stake it down... cannot imagine camping without it...

Allsixofus


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Scott

Thanks for the link.

Thor


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thor said:


> How about using some velcroe along the supports and the back side to the rear slide to support the fabric. It would be cheap and easy to install. I think finding the right fabric would be the tuff thing to find. I would want it light weight, water proof and to match the Outback.
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]67450[/snapback]​


We're planning on doing just this to provide side rain/sun and/or repeated "oh, what cute dogs! Can I pet them?" shelter for our dogs' X-pen while camping. The slide already provides a roof (a great extra that hanging a tarp around the sides of the pen doesn't give us).

For those of you who use the "Grommet/bungee" approach - how have you attached the working end of the Grommet to the trailer siding?

As for fabric, if you have a sail loft near you, they generally also make boat cushion covers. Choice of fabrics, good weights (standard canvas is pretty heavy!) & great color selections!


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

I can't tell you how many times I've thought about a skirt (no, not for me!). Does anyone know if the slide has any metal trim? Magnetic strips would be ideal! We also store bikes, scooters w/ helmets, grills and generators back there.

Of course, I'd never run a generator under the skirt


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

glennsteers said:


> I can't tell you how many times I've thought about a skirt (no, not for me!).
> [snapback]67627[/snapback]​


Talk to Tim - I'll bet he can get you fitted for a kilt!


----------

